# Can you



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

Can you show a longhorn jersey cross female cow in 4h


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Check with your county extension agent or local 4h leader.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Agree with above


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

You should probably check with your 4-H leader but I don't see why you couldn't


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would think in a commercial 4h show you could show them. You would have to choose beef showmanship or dairy showmanship I think. Definitely call the agent and ask them. If they don't know then they will find someone who does


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

You really need to ask your extension agent. At our fair, cattle and pigs must be registered to show as breeding stock. Sheep and goats do not have to be pb...go figure


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

Deleted due to delete above.


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

Why did you delete you reply


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

reply was deleted due to being rude.


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh so the moderators deleted it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

correct


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh ok I just wanted to you why they where being rude


----------

